# Little project, need some help for ideas + suggestions for improvements



## augustWG

So I've been doing this work on the idea of landscape + mechanics and I did a photoshop here of a landscape with cogs on it. It's not quite finished but I'm out of ideas for what to do next following this piece or what more can I get out of this piece. Dear all artists out there any ideas?


----------

